# Game #21 (12/12): Los Angeles Lakers @ Houston Rockets



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers (14-6) @ Houston Rockets (14-6)









*Toyota Center, Houston, TX*

Date: Tuesday, December 12th
Time: 5:30 pm



 Starters

  <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
 </td><td align="center" valign="top">K.Brown  </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.4* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *26.4* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *12.7* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *18.4* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.9* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.7* </td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.4* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.6* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.1* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.6* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.2* </td><td align="center" valign="top">FG% *.495* </td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.7* </td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.1* </td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.2* </td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">R.Alston </td><td align="center" valign="top">L.Head </td><td align="center" valign="top">S.Battier </td><td align="center" valign="top">C.Hayes </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Yao </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *25.5*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.5*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.511*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *2*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
 Reserves

  <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">J.Farmar </td><td align="center" valign="top">A.Bynum </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Evans </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Cook </td><td align="center" valign="top">V.Radmanovic </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Turiaf </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">J.Howard </td><td align="center" valign="top">V.Spanoulis </td><td align="center" valign="top">D.Mutombo </td><td style="vertical-align: top;" align="center">S.Padgett </td><td style="vertical-align: top;" align="center">S.Novak </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td style="vertical-align: top;" align="center">







</td><td style="vertical-align: top;" align="center">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2*</td><td style="vertical-align: top;" align="center"> PPG *3*</td><td style="vertical-align: top;" align="center"> PPG *2.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

*Upcoming Games*​ 
December 13th - @







- ESPN
December 15th - vs.







- FSN
December 17th - vs.







- FSN
December 19th - @







- KCAL
December 20th - @







- KCAL
​


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

<table cellpsacing="0" class="miniBoxscore" border="0" cellpadding="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="msTitle" align="center"> <th align="left" height="13">Team</th><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td id="titles5" class="ot">
</td><td id="titles6" class="ot">
</td><td id="titles7" class="ot">
</td><td id="titles8" class="ot">
</td><td>T</td> </tr> <tr class="msTeam" align="center"> <th id="visitor_team_name-0020600311" class="win" align="left" height="13">Lakers </th><td id="sm_vtm_sc1-0020600311">21</td><td id="sm_vtm_sc2-0020600311">33</td><td id="sm_vtm_sc3-0020600311">30</td><td id="sm_vtm_sc4-0020600311">18</td><td id="sm_vtm_sc5-0020600311">
</td><td id="sm_vtm_sc6-0020600311">
</td><td id="sm_vtm_sc7-0020600311">
</td><td id="sm_vtm_sc4-0020600311">
</td><td style="font-weight: bold;" id="sm_vtm_total-0020600311" class="bold">102</td> </tr> <tr class="msTeam" align="center"> <th id="home_team_name-0020600311" align="left" height="13">Rockets </th><td id="sm_htm_sc1-0020600311">25</td><td id="sm_htm_sc2-0020600311">26</td><td id="sm_htm_sc3-0020600311">13</td><td id="sm_htm_sc4-0020600311">30</td><td id="sm_htm_sc5-0020600311">
</td><td id="sm_htm_sc6-0020600311">
</td><td id="sm_htm_sc7-0020600311">
</td><td id="sm_htm_sc4-0020600311">
</td><td id="sm_htm_total-0020600311">94</td> </tr> <tr class="msFooter" align="center"> <th id="sm_gstattxt-0020600311" align="right" height="13"> Final</th><td class="sm_nattvbrd" id="sm_nattvbrd-0020600311" width="66"> </td><td colspan="8"> </td> </tr> </tbody></table>​ 
<!-- TEAM PLAYERS --> <table class="lakersBar" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="playerStatTitle" style="padding-left: 5px; text-transform: uppercase;" height="20">*Los Angeles Lakers (15-6)*</td></tr></tbody></table> <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr class="pHeaders" align="center" height="12"><th colspan="3"> </th><th colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</th><th colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</th><th colspan="6"> </th></tr> <tr class="pHeaders" align="center" height="12" valign="middle"><th> </th><th align="center">pos</th><th align="center">min</th><th align="center">fgm-a</th><th align="center">3pm-a</th><th align="center">ftm-a</th><th align="center">off</th><th align="center">def</th><th align="center">tot</th><th align="center">ast</th><th align="center">pf</th><th align="center">st</th><th align="center">to</th><th align="center">bs</th><th align="center">pts</th></tr> <tr class="playerStats" align="center" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> S.Parker  </td> <td>G</td> <td>34:16</td> <td>6-10</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1-2</td>  <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>14</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" align="center" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> K.Bryant  </td> <td>G</td> <td>42:54</td> <td>8-26</td> <td>2-8</td> <td>5-6</td> <td>0</td> <td>8</td> <td>8</td> <td>7</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>23</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" align="center" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> L.Odom  </td> <td>F</td> <td>03:29</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" align="center" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> L.Walton  </td> <td>F</td> <td>33:54</td> <td>7-10</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>3-3</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>5</td> <td>7</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>18</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" align="center" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> K.Brown  </td> <td>C</td> <td>26:28</td> <td>6-7</td> <td>0-0</td>  <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>4</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>12</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" align="center" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> B.Cook  </td> <td>
</td> <td>23:45</td> <td>3-6</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>6</td> <td>3</td> <td>6</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>8</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" align="center" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> M.Evans  </td> <td>
</td> <td>17:04</td> <td>2-7</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>6</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" align="center" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> V.Radmanovic  </td> <td>
</td> <td>16:39</td> <td>4-7</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>10</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" align="center" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> J.Farmar  </td> <td>
</td> <td>15:53</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" align="center" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> A.Bynum  </td> <td>
</td> <td>13:52</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td>  <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>5</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" align="center" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> R.Turiaf  </td> <td>
</td> <td>10:53</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> S.Vujacic  </td> <td align="center">
</td> <td align="center">00:53</td> <td align="center">0-0</td> <td align="center">0-0</td> <td align="center">0-0</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">0</td>  <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> A.McKie 







</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> S.Williams 







</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> C.Mihm 







</td>  <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <th style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</th> <th> </th> <th>240</th> <th>40-84</th> <th>8-22</th> <th>14-18</th> <th>8</th> <th>30</th> <th>38</th> <th>27</th> <th>20</th> <th>10</th> <th>16</th> <th>4</th> <th>102</th> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <th colspan="3" height="15"> </th> <th align="center">47.6%</th> <th align="center">36.4%</th> <th align="center">77.8%</th> <th colspan="4">Team Rebs: 9</th><th colspan="5">Total TO: 16</th> </tr> </tbody></table> <table style="margin-top: 10px;" class="rocketsBar" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="playerStatTitle" style="padding-left: 5px; text-transform: uppercase;" height="20">*Houston Rockets (14-7)*</td></tr></tbody></table> <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr class="pHeaders" align="center" height="12"><th colspan="3"> </th><th colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</th><th colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</th><th colspan="6"> </th></tr> <tr class="pHeaders" align="center;" height="12" valign="middle"><th> </th><th align="center">pos</th><th align="center">min</th><th align="center">fgm-a</th><th align="center">3pm-a</th><th align="center">ftm-a</th><th align="center">off</th><th align="center">def</th><th align="center">tot</th><th align="center">ast</th><th align="center">pf</th><th align="center">st</th><th align="center">to</th><th align="center">bs</th><th align="center">pts</th></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> R.Alston   </td> <td align="center">G</td> <td align="center">28:05</td> <td align="center">2-8</td> <td align="center">0-6</td> <td align="center">0-2</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">2</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">2</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">4</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> L.Head  </td> <td align="center">G</td> <td align="center">31:13</td> <td align="center">8-15</td> <td align="center">4-8</td> <td align="center">1-2</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">2</td> <td align="center">6</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">3</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">21</td> </tr>  <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> C.Hayes  </td> <td align="center">F</td> <td align="center">28:27</td> <td align="center">1-2</td> <td align="center">0-0</td> <td align="center">1-4</td> <td align="center">3</td> <td align="center">3</td> <td align="center">6</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">3</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> S.Battier  </td> <td align="center">F</td> <td align="center">34:56</td> <td align="center">1-8</td> <td align="center">1-5</td> <td align="center">0-0</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">8</td> <td align="center">8</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">3</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">3</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> M.Yao  </td> <td align="center">C</td> <td align="center">32:46</td> <td align="center">9-19</td> <td align="center">0-0</td> <td align="center">8-9</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">5</td> <td align="center">5</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">3</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">6</td> <td align="center">2</td> <td align="center">26</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> V.Spanoulis  </td> <td align="center">
</td>  <td align="center">19:19</td> <td align="center">1-3</td> <td align="center">0-1</td> <td align="center">1-2</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">4</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">3</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> J.Howard  </td> <td align="center">
</td> <td align="center">17:39</td> <td align="center">2-4</td> <td align="center">0-0</td> <td align="center">6-6</td> <td align="center">3</td> <td align="center">2</td> <td align="center">5</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">2</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">10</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left">  J.Lucas  </td> <td align="center">
</td> <td align="center">17:17</td> <td align="center">5-6</td> <td align="center">1-2</td> <td align="center">2-2</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">5</td> <td align="center">5</td> <td align="center">2</td> <td align="center">2</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">13</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> S.Novak  </td> <td align="center">
</td> <td align="center">10:47</td> <td align="center">2-4</td> <td align="center">0-2</td> <td align="center">0-0</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">2</td> <td align="center">2</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">4</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> S.Padgett  </td> <td align="center">
</td> <td align="center">10:22</td> <td align="center">2-4</td> <td align="center">1-3</td> <td align="center">0-2</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">3</td> <td align="center">4</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">5</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> B.Wells  </td> <td align="center">
</td> <td align="center">05:33</td> <td align="center">0-0</td> <td align="center">0-0</td>  <td align="center">0-0</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">2</td> <td align="center">2</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">3</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">2</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> D.Mutombo  </td> <td align="center">
</td> <td align="center">03:37</td> <td align="center">0-0</td> <td align="center">0-0</td> <td align="center">2-2</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">1</td> <td align="center">2</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">2</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">0</td> <td align="center">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> B.Sura 







</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> T.McGrady 







</td> <td>
</td>  <td>
</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> K.Snyder 







</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <th style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</th> <th> </th> <th>240</th> <th>33-73</th> <th>7-27</th> <th>21-31</th> <th>10</th> <th>32</th> <th>42</th> <th>15</th> <th>22</th> <th>4</th> <th>20</th> <th>4</th> <th>94</th> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <th colspan="3" height="15"> </th> <th align="center">45.2%</th> <th align="center">25.9%</th> <th align="center">67.7%</th> <th colspan="4">Team Rebs: 9</th><th colspan="5">Total TO: 20</th> </tr> </tbody></table> ​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Whoa, whoa, let me get this straight. The Lakers
have to play outside of Staple Centers? Wow, I thought
they were the only team that got to play at home for 82 games. =)

I'm just pulling your penis. 

But I hate to inform you, I will not be cheering for the Lakers. =( 
I know, it's tough to handle. But I'm sure you will do Horrible! lol


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

TMac is out, he isnt playing this game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Whoa, whoa, let me get this straight. The Lakers
> have to play outside of Staple Centers? Wow, I thought
> they were the only team that got to play at home for 82 games. =)
> 
> ...


This post sounds gay not that there's anything wrong with that if thats your thing.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I got us taking this one especially with Tmac out but we have to keep Yao within 25-30.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

We should definitely take this one. 


I think Kwame/Andrew/Ronny can contain Yao.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> I got us taking this one especially with Tmac out but we have to keep Yao within 25-30.


I think Yao can keep himself within 20-25...

If we dont win this game...we as a team have serious issues...we need to take as many of these games i nthe next week as possible


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I say let Yao get his, stop the role players...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Steez said:


> I say let Yao get his, stop the role players...


Exactly. We really get burned in these type of games. Please please please defend the perimeter and don't let Hayes outhustle everyone. The Lakers should know by now that anybody will beat the piss out of you if you play flat. With or without McGrady, the Rockets are a good team.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

If we can beat a healthy Spurs team...we should definitely beat a Tracyless Rockets team. 


However, then there's the Bucks and Hornets games...


GO LAKERS.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Imagine we beat the Hornets and Bucks... and we win this game... we would be... 17-4 and #1 in the NBA!!!! Wow, what those 'little games' can do for a team.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah, that would have been sweet.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dare I say it, the Lakers have a good looking bench

Not looking good for us w/ T-Mac out of the line-up


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> This post sounds gay not that there's anything wrong with that if thats your thing.




Another guy can't grab another guys penis without
being labeled 'gay'? I see how it is..........Jazzy's
a homophobe. 

Kobe, rhymes with homophob-e. So you're accusing Bryant of
being gay. Now you've done it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Another guy can't grab another guys penis without
> being labeled 'gay'? I see how it is..........Jazzy's
> a homophobe.
> 
> ...


Nice logic there. :lol:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ This thread is not starting off....well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

EHL said:


> ^ This thread is not starting off....well.


Yeah, you're right. Tomorrow I'll post the scouting report vs the Rockets.

By the way, is there any timetable as to how long T-Mac is out? I wonder if he's going to be against the Lakers again on Friday night...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Steez said:


> Imagine we beat the Hornets and Bucks... and we win this game... we would be... 17-4 and #1 in the NBA!!!! Wow, what those 'little games' can do for a team.


Imagina the Suns dont blow double digit leads and game winners against the Lakers, Jazz twice, Spurs and Mavs they would be 19-1.

 

Imagine if the Lakers didnt play 17 of the first 21 at Staples.:lol:


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Amareca said:


> Imagine if the Lakers didnt play 17 of the first 21 at Staples.:lol:


i ususally try not to post in other teams forums to avoid an argument but.......

WERD DUDE! :clap:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Someone change the game thread title HURRY

Game #21 (12/12) LA Lakers @ Phoenix Suns


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Any more posts not related to this game will be deleted. So talk about the damn game. Not penises. Not future games. And certainly don't entertain the Suns fans(or Amare fans).


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

14-6 both teams!:clap: This will be a good one, you will be surprised how good we are without Tmac tonight....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here's the scouting report vs the Rockets tonight:



> The Houston Rockets have a 14-6 record and have started the season well riding their two superstars, Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady. Unfortunately for the Rockets they will be without McGrady for tonight’s game at the Toyota Center in Houston. The fact that Houston really hangs their hat on the defensive end of the floor means that they are capable of winning a game even in his absence. The Rockets lead the league in opponent points (87 points per game) and opponent field goal percentage (41%). They are second in the NBA in rebounds. Those three statistics are good indicators of how good a team is defensively and obviously Houston is one of the best. They are aggressive in their half court defense and will try to front the post some so we need to be ready with our pressure release options. This also means it is even more important too keep our turnovers down and maximize each possession. Offensively, Houston is a half-court oriented team who will play inside-out featuring Yao on the post and a plethora of 3 point shooters spaced around the perimeter. They have good role players – such as Shane Battier – and they compete every night.
> 
> Houston starts Rafer Alston and McGrady in the backcourt, Battier and Chuck Hayes at the forwards and Yao Ming at center. Since McGrady is out they may start Luther Head at the 2. Alston is quick in the open floor and can hit the 3. Head is undersized for a 2 guard but overcomes it with his expert shooting ability. He can also drive to the hoop but lacks a solid mid-range game. Battier is a quality role player who will hustle, take charges, and can hit the 3 (especially likes the corners). Chuck Hayes is a young player who is an undersized 4 man but makes up for it with his work ethic. We will have to keep him off the boards. Yao Ming has definitely come into his own this season. He will post up on either side of the lane and can go either direction on his post moves. He has a great shooting touch and can hit face up jumpers to about 18-20 feet.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

WE have to execute tonight. I dont care who is or is not playing. It doesnt matter. We could beat them with T-Mac and lose to them without him! 

Rockets are a Van Gundy team, we have to run the offense well or else the Rockets D will kill us.

On defense, we have to guard the perimeter (please!!) and Kwame and Bynum should be able to body up Yao. 

GO LAKERS


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> 14-6 both teams!:clap: This will be a good one, you will be surprised how good we are without Tmac tonight....


Probably better without T-Mac. :worthy: 

Yao scares me. I'm just hoping Bynum and Brown surprise us with their low-post defense.

If that fails, it wouldnt be too hard to give up 40 to Yao and shut down everyone else.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

First real road game for the Lakers (with or without T-mac) is tonight. This team will show that the Lakers really are good or just good at home.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Amareca said:


> Imagina the Suns dont blow double digit leads and game winners against the Lakers, Jazz twice, Spurs and Mavs they would be 19-1.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if the Lakers didnt play 17 of the first 21 at Staples.:lol:



Imagine if we won all of our first 20 games and win tonite we would have been 21-0


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I think Lakers should really take care of 3 point line. Rockets have dangerous 3 point shooters. Last time in San Antonio they gave away a lot of threes.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Amareca said:


> Imagina the Suns dont blow double digit leads and game winners against the Lakers, Jazz twice, Spurs and Mavs they would be 19-1.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if the Lakers didnt play 17 of the first 21 at Staples.:lol:


Imagine if you didnt post here, then I wouldn't be wasting my time on the biggest homer on these boards.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Amareca said:


> Imagina the Suns dont blow double digit leads and game winners against the Lakers, Jazz twice, Spurs and Mavs they would be 19-1.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if the Lakers didnt play 17 of the first 21 at Staples.:lol:


why do you even post in here??? 
you can be on Amares you know what and the rest of the Suns....but eh they will NEVER win a championship....and dont make me tell you how many the Lakers have...:lol:


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Wombatkilla1 said:


> i ususally try not to post in other teams forums to avoid an argument but.......
> 
> WERD DUDE! :clap:


Lol at the Suns fans barging in here. 


I remember a certain Lakers team beating the Suns without Kobe and Kwame.

And will it fill your Laker love once the Lakers start winning on the road?


----------



## g-dog-rice#2 (Jan 29, 2006)

Suns fans should get out of here and go to their Suns forum to talk about the paper champs.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> Lol at the Suns fans barging in here.
> 
> 
> I remember a certain Lakers team beating the Suns without Kobe and Kwame.
> ...



I know seriously... And they are complaining about the the teams the Lakers have played over the last month..

I mean come on, the suns in thier 11 game win streak have played such amazing contention as the Bucks, nets (twice), Celtics, Bulls, Portland, New Orleans, and Golden state.

I'm not saying the Lakers haven't had it easy with the schedule being at home for the majority of their first 20 games, but this is really the kettle calling the pot black.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well I called off from work today (due to Finals this week and me needing to study) but that also means I'll be able to watch the game.

So I'm happy.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I am at work, so wont be watching todays game or tomorrows or Fridays


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steez said:


> I am at work, so wont be watching todays game or tomorrows or Fridays


Damn, that sucks. Where do you work?

The good thing about where I work (Best Buy) is that I work in the Home Theater section so if there's a Laker game on, the TV is always on it...it's just that lately with it being the holidays, I don't get to see much of the game even if it's on. But it's better than nothing. 

By the way, with T-Mac being out indefinitely, I'm assuming this means he won't be playing Friday night, either.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Damn, that sucks. Where do you work?
> 
> The good thing about where I work (Best Buy) is that I work in the Home Theater section so if there's a Laker game on, the TV is always on it...it's just that lately with it being the holidays, I don't get to see much of the game even if it's on. But it's better than nothing.
> 
> By the way, with T-Mac being out indefinitely, I'm assuming this means he won't be playing Friday night, either.


I am jealous. That is a sweet job.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I work as a Time Warner - Road Runner technician


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Theonee said:


> I am jealous. That is a sweet job.


Not as sweet as you probably think...it has its days, though.

By the way, any word on Vlad for tonight? Is he playing?


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow! A road game! Amazing!

Anyways, this is a very winnable game for the Lakers. Hopefully they will actually be prepared tonight and play with effort throughout the game. I'm sure that won't be much of a problem though, Phil Jackson must have really been on their ***es after losses against the Hornets and Bucks.

Go Lakers!

*Edit - I have finals coming up, so I may not watch most of the game. Have to study


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

What i wanna see tonight is Kwame go crazy again. And hit his free throws.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

a.y.h. said:


> And hit his free throws.


Would you just settle for go crazy. Lets not get ridiculous here.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Lol. a guy can dream


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Btw, I think Yao is going to go off. Hope I'm wrong. 



Amareca said:


> Imagina the Suns dont blow double digit leads and game winners against the Lakers, Jazz twice, Spurs and Mavs they would be 19-1.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if the Lakers didnt play 17 of the first 21 at Staples.:lol:


Good points. For example, imagine if the Suns franchise wasn't cursed; they'd have more than zero NBA championships.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

EHL said:


> Btw, I think Yao is going to go off. Hope I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Good points. For example, imagine if the Suns franchise wasn't cursed; they'd have more than zero NBA championships.


low blow man, low blow
(but i agree wholeheartedly):yay:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All this time, I thought the game started at 6:30 Pacific Time...but I just found out it's actually only 15 minutes away...sweet!

Let's go Lakers! 15-6 sounds awfully nice right now!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

What? The game is 15 mins away?!?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steez said:


> What? The game is 15 mins away?!?


Yeah, it's a 5:30 PT game. I was surprised, too.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Oh mannnnnnnn.... I dont get off work for another 5 hours!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steez said:


> Oh mannnnnnnn.... I dont get off work for another 5 hours!


That sucks, man. Just stay tuned to the site here and get your updates. 

Do you have a Tivo by chance? I'm looking to get one soon so that I can just record them and not have to worry about missing any more games.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Nah, I don't... I gotta follow the game through BSPN play by play!!! Even the gamecast wont work here at work...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I usually use Yahoo!'s play by play...seems like it updates faster than ESPN's.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Why do i get the feeling that Bynum is gonna blow up on Yao....


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Anyone doing PbP?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All right folks...I'm gone until halftime...hopefully the Lakers will be up by then...right now, 3-2 Rockets.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao Ming, Yao Ming Yao Ming Yao Ming :banana:

Don't worry though, he'll run out of steam by the 4th Q at this rate


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Yao is owning the front court lol


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I am thinking of muting the TV. The announcer can't stop saying Yao. We all know he is good, but please.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I heard that Lamar injured his hip, damn, anyone know more detail?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

God damnit LO sprained his right knee!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

nguyen_milan said:


> I heard that Lamar injured his hip, damn, anyone know more detail?


Really? hmm... he has played only 2 minutes in the first, I was wondering why he only has 1 rebound.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Kobe is pissing me off. he honestly was about 3-15 shooting in this quarter.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

damn u lamar...im missing fantasy points lol


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Did anyone see Odom's injury? Was it bad?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe is 3 of 9 in the first... Lamar is injured  nooooooooo!!!! This is going to suck cuz I was really hoping hed make the all star team... I hope thi sisnt long term


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Details on Odom please.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Timbaland said:


> Did anyone see Odom's injury? Was it bad?


I didn't see him getting injured, but he was out after a time out.
Radman is in though.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Blink4 said:


> Kobe is pissing me off. he honestly was about 3-15 shooting in this quarter.


He forced a little but partly because we are confusing when LO went down


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe almost made the 3 point atthe buzzer. It went out after going in.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

went for a drive and came down wrong on the knee. he was running back but he reaced down for it as soon as it happened. He wont be back for the rest of the game. Damnit!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Vlad is back? Cool, this is his chance to shine with Odom out... just sux that we lose Odom  Any news, please post.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

theyre gonna take an MRI


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Oh man, Odom is out for the game? Damn! Watch our record suck now and people will say cuz we are on the road..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Yao is gonna drop 50 on us at this pace... he has 16 with 8 mins left in the second.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Steez said:


> Yao is gonna drop 50 on us at this pace... he has 16 with 8 mins left in the second.


and his 2nd foul as well... which is not all a bad thing because he gets to rest

you guys better start making a run now while you can


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I know what you mean Yao Mania, I wish we can draw more fouls on him...


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

YAO MING to the Lakers!!! Who wants to trade Lamar Odom and Mckie for Yao?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

This is our chance to draw the 3rd on him!... he'll be out for awhile if we do that.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Ahh come on Noodle, we can't just fold like that :wink:. I'm still hopeful. I'm really hoping that Kobe just attacks Yao Ming as much as possible.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

the lakers are playing so stupid against Yao


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i missed it when lamar got injured.. how bad did it look?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

After what I thought was a pretty sloppy first half, the Lakers are in good shape to win this game. Losing Lamar Odom definitely sucks, but if we can win, it'll definitely show what we're made of. Kobe has taken some bad shots as he's shooting 6/16 from the field right now for 15 points, but he does have 5 rebounds, 4 assists, and only 1 turnover.

Yao is killing us, but he did pick up his 3rd foul just now so that's good. We need to keep attacking Yao. The Rockets are shooting pretty bad from the 3-point line which is refreshing to see. 

I'm actually pretty surprised that we have the lead right now because we haven't been playing too well. But I guess we're playing well enough right now. Hopefully in the second half we play much better, and maybe we can get this game out of reach for the Rockets and get our starters some rest for tomorrow night's game against Dallas.

Lakers up 54-51 at the half. Hopefully Lamar Odom is okay as he is in the hospital right now, getting an MRI done. I'm hoping we get more info on this before the night is over.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Watching Rafer Alston makes my eyes burn


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Yao got his 3rd foul and Lakers leading 54-51 at the half time.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> the lakers are playing so stupid against Yao


I agree, we should be attacking him fearlessly. I mean no floaters, and actually create the contact.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

If Lamar's injury is serious, the Lakers are in serious trouble...especially this road trip ugh. 

He's arguably the Lakers most important player.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

upsanddowns said:


> If Lamar's injury is serious, the Lakers are in serious trouble...especially this road trip ugh.
> 
> He's arguably the Lakers most important player.


Exactly. If Lamar has a serious injury, we are in serious trouble.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

how do you know it's serious? i was listening to the radio at the time, and they said it was a sprain. i had the impression that it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Lamar definitely is arguably the Lakers most important player as upsanddowns said. W/out Odom, the chances of our wins, especially on the road, comes down significantly.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> and his 2nd foul as well... which is not all a bad thing because he gets to rest
> 
> you guys better start making a run now while you can


He got his third foul which isn't bad either because he is going to get more rest.:biggrin:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

afobisme said:


> how do you know it's serious? i was listening to the radio at the time, and they said it was a sprain. i had the impression that it wouldn't be so bad.


I heard it would be at least 1 or 2 weeks


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Obviously Lakers are #1, but I have this feeling as a Yao fan too that he will not ever live up to his true potential unless he plays with Kobe and Phil Jackson in the triangle. I think Yao is the perfect compliment to both the triangle and Kobe. Yao is dominant in his own way will instantly gain the respect of Kobe. Yao + Kobe + Zen Master = TRUE DYNASTY!. You all know it! 


Laker Superstar 34 said:


> Ahh come on Noodle, we can't just fold like that :wink:. I'm still hopeful. I'm really hoping that Kobe just attacks Yao Ming as much as possible.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Odom out means minus 18 points, minue almost 10 rebounds and minus 5 assists.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Obviously Lakers are #1, but I have this feeling as a Yao fan too that he will not ever live up to his true potential unless he plays with Kobe and Phil Jackson in the triangle. I think Yao is the perfect compliment to both the triangle and Kobe. Yao is dominant in his own way will instantly gain the respect of Kobe. Yao + Kobe + Zen Master = TRUE DYNASTY!. You all know it!


Yao creates such a mis-match. It is impossible to guard him.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers played a crappy 1st half and we're still leading. Yao always kills Kwame ,Kwame just isn't long enough and he doesn't mix up the defense enough, he needs to start fronting Yao some, start reaching down at the ball stripping Yao when he turns because yao's hands are slow sometimes, and he needs to wrestle Yao for postion plus try and outrun Yao. 

Glad Walton has shown up. 

I don't really wanna think about the lamar situation that could be a painful loss. So I'll wait till I hear something there.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

just saw replay of lamar's injury.. it doesn't look that bad (but who knows).. how can you say it's serious?

luke is awesome, he must be a jedi. i think we are gonna have to fork out a lot of money for him at the end of this season... at least 5 million a year.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook starts the 2nd half with Smush, Kobe, Luke, and Kwame!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Man, Luke is playing unbelievable basketball.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> just saw replay of lamar's injury.. it doesn't look that bad (but who knows).. how can you say it's serious?
> 
> luke is awesome, he must be a jedi. i think we are gonna have to fork out a lot of money for him at the end of this season... at least 5 million a year.


I agree everyone talks about Kevin Martin's improvement, but I think Luke has improved so much compared to last year.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook is playin good right now (except on that TO)


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers defense is incredible right now.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Yao is not getting anything going


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yao looks so winded out there right now. he didn't even try when he gave that layup to luke. he's in foul trouble and all, but you can still intimidate the guy without touching him.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers up by 14, 74-62, Rockets cut the lead to 8 points at one point,


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The third quarter must be the Lakers lucky quarter. They are just playing awesome right now both offensively and defensively. That 3rd foul on Yao before the half was absolutely huge in my opinion. Kwame is playing VERY VERY well right now. 

Lakers are on a 12-0 run. By the way, Kobe might possibly end up with a triple double. That would be very nice to see. He's at 17 points, 7 rebounds, and 6 assists right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers up 20! We've outscored the Rockets 28-11 in this 3rd quarter...very reminiscent of the way we played against the Spurs on Sunday night!

And this time...it's on the road! I love it! 82-62 Lakers!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol at the haters saying that the only reason Lakers have success right now is because of their schedule...nothing else.

No credit to the team's play just the schedule. 



The Lakers beat the Spurs. Now a possible blowout to the Rockets on the road.

And this is without Lamar Odom.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ha, and everyone's said we can't play on the road. i just hope this good basketball is here to stay.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The way they are playing is almost making me cry. its just so beautiful


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> The way they are playing is almost making me cry. its just so beautiful


One of the very few times we've been able to say that all year.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

still 12 minutes to go, Lakers should not stop doing what they have been doing so far


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn Yao was great to watch in the first half....
but wow what a great 3rd quarter by the Lakers...
KWAME finally throwing it down ...layups...rebounding hes playing nice!!! 
like the rest of the Lakers....now once again i say..IMAGINE WHEN VLAD PLAYS LIKE HE IS CAPABLE AND KNOCKING DOWN THE 3s ...WOW


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

If it was last year we would never play well in the 3rd.. If it was last year when Odom out there would no one but KObe..
BUT this is a new year baby!!We have Luke!! Lukee for MIP baby!! yeah


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We outscored them 30-13 in the 3rd quarter and we're up 20 heading into the 4th...I would rest the starters here to begin the 4th and see what our bench can do...if they can play well and maintain the lead, keep them in the entire time and give the starters some rest for tomorrow night's game.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> The way they are playing is almost making me cry. its just so beautiful


i agree..im one of those ppl at get excited and stand up real close to the TV..(mind you we have a 55 inch plasma)

we will prob catch a beating tomorrow in dallas...but hey...thats love


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Or keep some of the starters in and extend the lead to 23...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

BYNUM WITH THE BLOCK ON YAO! 

I love it!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Lakers are destroying the Rockets, this is awesome.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> BYNUM WITH THE BLOCK ON YAO!
> 
> I love it!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This team has a fever of shooting 3-pointers.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Van Gundy is a great defensive coach but absolutely horrible offensive one, if you can score on the rockets then win will come easily.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, how refreshing is it to see Vladimir Radmonovic nail back to back threes?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn, Radman with 2 3pts, I just benched him on my fantasy team, and Odom hurted too. THis sucks haha


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ugly ugly game for us, none of our guys were hitting shots, and Lakers offense started clicking.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

man can we be good if he gets hot.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't think Odom injury will hurt Lakers that much because Lakers have tremendous depth at SF with Luke and VRad. Rebounding will be worse but Luke and VRad will open up the offense with shooting as well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The announcers just said there's no update yet on Odom.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think it will. who will defend dirk tomorrow? not just that, but our best rebounder is out. kwame just isn't a great rebounder, nad he's probably going to get the most minutes tomorrow.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This is getting to be a joke.. Rockets down only 15.. put the starters + Cook back in to seal the game.. damn

And get on Luther.. man can shoot!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Y is Kobe resting, the game isn't over yet.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lead back down to 15...don't let any momentum shift.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Theonee said:


> Y is Kobe resting, the game isn't over yet.


kobe left when we were winning by 20+ points, plus we have dallas tomorrow. i still wouldn't put him back inn. i'd wait for it to get back down to 10 before sending him back.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

WTF is sasha doing in the game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh boy...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Which just happen.. down only 10.. 18-1 run HOU


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lucas 3.. Down only 7 with 4 min to go.. Thanks bench!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Okay...all of a sudden, Lakers are playing horrible...they're only up 10 now...bring Kobe back. This is getting ridiculous. 

Wow...we're up only 7 now!

WHAT THE HELL?! ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

its over guys, no worries. We're just trying to make the final score look more respectable


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Holy...

Lead cut down to 7 points with 4 mins left


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

All Phil Jackson's fault if the lakers loose. If took out Kobe with more than 7 minutes left.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

or not


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Starters + Cook when back.. nothing less than that or it's blown!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jackson is a *******


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This can't be happening :no:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Luther freakin Head.. 4 pt game.. OMG! wow!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Will they stop shooting 3-pointers?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a collapse...Rockets with a 17-0 run...wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is a complete role reversal from the 3rd quarter. I can't believe this.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I've seen plenty of Luther to know dont question that dude's heart.. wow!


----------



## GoClips (May 17, 2006)

wow....crazy comeback by houston


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ridiculous to even let it come down to this.. that's all I gotta say..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Whats the score??


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

94-92 LAL.. 1:30 left


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers don't deserve to win this game.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, im getting worried now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Rockets can tie it here on free throws...this is pathetic. What a horrible, horrible 4th quarter by the Lakers.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ugh.. Cook loose ball foul (he's gone).. they can tie it up with 1:17 left.. This is sad (Lakers) and amazing (Rockets) at the same time!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why is Kobe settling for jump shots?! Soooo frustrating! They haven't scored in like over 8 minutes...are you serious?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank God for the two missed free throws...we should be losing right now.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bryant and Kwame with a life saver.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Better than letting them take 3s.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

this reminds me of when we came back and won from 27 behind vs. the mavs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's having a horrible shooting night...8/26...thank God for the Kwame tip in. Up 4 with 52 seconds left...please win, Lakers.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Score? Update? Anything!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> this reminds me of when we came back and won from 27 behind vs. the mavs.


I was thinking the exact same thing...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smush with the huge floater!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

8 ****ign points in the fourth.... wow


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Steez said:


> Score? Update? Anything!


98-92 Lakers


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers up 6 with 12.6 left.. Luke intentionally fouled..

Gonna hold on but jeez!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe travels.. not over yet.. 

But Houston throws it away with 8.7 left.. Kobe intentionally fouled with 7.6 left


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Props to Houston for making a game of nothing. This shows you that you just can't give up on the game if you are down. That Luther kid is special.

Any updates on L.O.'s status?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lets just be happy that TMac didnt play or we would have seen Spurs - Rockets over again


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Evans with a dunk to seal it.. 102-94.. Got the win.. Didnt care for the dunk at the end either!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I can finally breathe now.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I am glad that we are 15-6 though


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We escape this one, it is embrassing,but heck I`ll take it anyway especially when Kobe missed everething and Odom out


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

dang, so close! But yah even we had no idea that a John Lucas III/Head/Novak/Hayes/Padgett line-up would be able to do that. If Head had shown up earlier in the game then we may have been able to take this one.

Good luck against Dallas.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

One of my least favorite wins of the year. 

But hey a W is a W. 


Hopefully LO is ok for the next game and the coaching staff doesn't screw it up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> 8 ****ign points in the fourth.... wow


We ended up with 18 in the quarter. Man, that was scary. It never ever should have been that close.

Luke Walton had a great game (18, 5, and 7) and Kwame played very well in the 2nd half. Outside of his shooting, Kobe played a great game with 8 boards and 7 assists. 

We need to come out strong tomorrow night against Dallas, who will probably be ready to go after an embarrassing loss to the Jazz last night. And if we do come out strong, we need to maintain it because what happened against the Rockets just now cannot happen to us tomorrow night.

We got lucky with this one at the end...go Lakers! Hopefully we get an update about Odom soon.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh my god.
What an ugly ugly win. I believe this is the ugliest win we had so far this season.
If it was last season, i am betting we would have lost this game.

But props for the Lakers for holding on.
One thing i found out is that Lakers are recently doing these big 3rd quarter runs. Last season, Lakers usually blow their 3rd quarter away. 
But this game got ugly when the Lakers bench were playing which made the Houston had that big run. If continued with our starters, we would have blown Houston away.

But oh well, ugly win and I take it


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I almost **** my pants....ugly but ill take it.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> dang, so close! But yah even we had no idea that a John Lucas III/Head/Novak/Hayes/Padgett line-up would be able to do that. If Head had shown up earlier in the game then we may have been able to take this one.
> 
> Good luck against Dallas.


haha yeah, they got their run when Yao is out, Yao is useless! How about Odom for Yao?:biggrin: :yay:


----------



## comm (Dec 11, 2006)

That was the WORST quarter ever!

I was ready to call this our biggest W of the season so far and they go on to mess it up like that.

We're lucky we got out of there with the win. 

Hopefully LO can play tomorrow; we'll need him.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We let it go on purpose guys...they wanted us too keep watching:biggrin: 

we are going to get lit up tomorrow lol


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

That was wild, Losing just about a 27 pt lead in 1 quarter seems very hard to do. 

PJ sitting on his hands and letting it all go away. Thank god Padgette is a joking dog. 

Kobe shot very poorly. odom was missing. kwame getting torched early. 

And we still won, I'll take it.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

This game should NOT have been so close. We just started to get really lazy with a comfy 20 pt lead. Definitely a lesson


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah but who pulls out their started with more than 10 minutes left in the game. It is NBA, Phil Jackson, remember that next time.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I'll take it.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> dang, so close! But yah even we had no idea that a John Lucas III/Head/Novak/Hayes/Padgett line-up would be able to do that. If Head had shown up earlier in the game then we may have been able to take this one.
> 
> Good luck against Dallas.


They got lucky because without having anything to loose they started hoisting 3,s. Luckily it went in more than it went out.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Theonee said:


> They got lucky because without having anything to loose they started hoisting 3,s. Luckily it went in more than it went out.


true:cheers:


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Odom Update please missed the game


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> We let it go on purpose guys...they wanted us too keep watching:biggrin:
> 
> we are going to get lit up tomorrow lol


I don't fear Dallas at all,Lakers always play well against dallas. And Kobe is going to make up for his bad shooting night today.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

If Utah and Spurs lose their next game and we win our next game... we will be tied for 1st place in the West/League.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Kobe's definitely going to have a field day against the Mavs. 

I see a win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steez said:


> If Utah and Spurs lose their next game and we win our next game... we will be tied for 1st place in the West/League.


And who would have even thought that was possible outside of Lakers fans? Nobody.

And about Dallas, we do usually play well against them. And I don't see Kobe having as bad a night as he did tonight. Nobody on Dallas can guard Kobe. He needs to just drive to the basket tomorrow night and get a ton of points in the paint and from the free throw line.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> And who would have even thought that was possible outside of Lakers fans? Nobody.
> 
> And about Dallas, we do usually play well against them. And I don't see Kobe having as bad a night as he did tonight. Nobody on Dallas can guard Kobe. He needs to just drive to the basket tomorrow night and get a ton of points in the paint and from the free throw line.


yeah well u know im sure alot of us did think we would be this good...i knew we had an AWSOME bench this is prob the deapest weve been in a long time


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Without odom I see an L if we don't share the ball against the Mavs. Kobe won't 1 man show and beat them. if we get ball movement we have a shot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Without odom I see an L if we don't share the ball against the Mavs. Kobe won't 1 man show and beat them. if we get ball movement we have a shot.


Heh...you never know. The last time we Kobe had a one-man show against Dallas, he went off for 62 in 3...

But I'd rather get the whole team involved and get everyone to play well.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I actually started feeling sorry for the Rockets after the Laker were up by 27. After this game, I aint feeling sorry for no NBA team from now on...whew! What an ugly win..but i'll take it anyway!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> Heh...you never know. The last time we Kobe had a one-man show against Dallas, he went off for 62 in 3...
> 
> But I'd rather get the whole team involved and get everyone to play well.


Yeah that was in Staples and Kobe was totally healthy. We can win if we go inside and farmar and Evans give us good games. 

Should be a good test. Hope Odom isn't out for long either way.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't know who's going to be defending dirk tomorrow night... lamar has the length, bulk, and footspeed to defend him.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lamar's definitely missing tomorrow's game...

Good thing Luke is playing out of his mind. It's amazing how solid of a player he is.

Great court vision.

Solid passing. 

Positive attitude. 

Amazing 3PT%. 

Excellent scorer as of now.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Whoa, whoa,
> 
> I'm just pulling your penis.
> 
> I know, it's tough to handle. lol



thats very very.....very disturbing.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I love how this team comes together as a unit, this is a type of game where last year's squad would just have a mental breakdown and lose the game. Im proud of how they held the fort, regardless of how sloppy it looked like towards the end.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

These next bunch of road games will be very interesting with Odom out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Recap of the Game: 



> HOUSTON (AP) -- Kobe Bryant was already icing his knees, believing the victory was secure. The next thing he knew, Phil Jackson was asking him to rescue the Los Angeles Lakers from the hard-charging Houston Rockets.
> 
> Bryant scored 23 points and the Lakers overcame the loss of Lamar Odom and the Rockets' near-historic comeback to beat Houston 102-94 Tuesday night.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=261212010


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i mean our road schedule really doesnt look too bad..if we play how we did against the rockets (in the first three quarters:biggrin: ) we honestly shouldnt have a problem winning a majority of these games


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Weird game. Sucks that Lamar is out, but I think we can win games without him.

This win was demoralizing, but not as bad as everyone is making out to be. WE played pretty damn good for 3 quarters, includng a solid team offense and hardnosed defense. It was the 2nd string that gave the lead back.Our bench looked terrible out there by themselves. They couldnt do anything. Luckily, it is very rare that all those guys play together. When our starters came back in they looked flat, but they had been sitting for 6 minutes with the intention of not playing anymore. As soon as they got a little warmed up things started to look better again.


I was pissed after that horrendous goal-tending no call the Yao got against Luke, but after the one that Kwame got away with in the closing minute of the game I settled down a bit. Seriously though, that no call was the most blatant goal tending Ive ever seen. It was off the backboard, and on the way down.


----------

